# Some Of My Lights Don't Work



## Jetman (Apr 21, 2005)

Picked up the new 23RS yesterday afternoon. The PDI went very well and other than a few loose pieces of trim I could find nothing wrong. All the lights worked, the appliances, windows, shades, stereo, no cracks anywhere, plumbing worked, no caulking problmes, etc...

I had a busy afternoon and evening so I parked the TT and went about my business. Late last night I went back out to it to retrieve some documents and only a few of the lights seemed to be working. None of the outside lights worked, none of the 4 switches inside the door seemed to do anything at all, when at the dealer they were all fine. The bathroom lights worked, and a couple of the interior lights....

What gives??? Anyone have an idea?

By the way, I can't wait to get out with this TT, I'm pretty excited!!


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

2 things come to mind. Some lights in your camper run off 110 (at least on mine), also is it possible that something was left on and drained your battery down?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I think the battery is the issue, too many things left on while just on battery. Plug the trailer into shore power and see how the lights react.

If you have a volt meter you will want to check the voltage level of the batteries. You really do not want to drain the battery (ies) too far as it shortens their life.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Plug into shore power and throw the switch that is second in from the right or third in from the left. I ran into the same problem with mine when we brought it home.

Only a few lights would come on. I had my voltmeter out testing everything........Then I threw the switch!!!! Once the switch is in the on position, check all of the lights that are not working. Also, if you have a light in the rear slide, check the plug along the wall next to the sofa. It is a quick connect plug that will drive you crazy if you do not know where it is!









Good Luck,

Tim


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

rdowns said:


> 2 things come to mind. Some lights in your camper run off 110 (at least on mine), also is it possible that something was left on and drained your battery down?
> [snapback]33509[/snapback]​


On my 23RS ALL the lights work on 110/12 -- I think that the 29 being larger has a different setup...


----------



## Jetman (Apr 21, 2005)

Well, I went back out to the trailer today, suspecting wiring....I was right. All I had to do was remove one of the covers from the switchplate, pull out the switch and I saw that a couple of the white wires were not in contact with the rest of the bundle. As soon as I fixed that, worked like a charm.

Now I can't get the water heater to work!!


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Jetman,
Your water heater works on 120 volts (only on shore power, that is) or gas. If you are plugged in, make sure the water heater is full and turn on the breaker labelled for it. Also, on the wall probably near the tank monitor, there is a panel for the water heater. Turn on the switch with the electric symbol. You should have some warm water in 10 minutes or so.

Once you have determined the electric side works, turn on the switch with the gas symbol, make sure propane tank valve is open and you should hear it light.

You can operate on gas and electric at the same time, if you wish. The water will heat up faster.

Good luck,

Steve


----------



## Jetman (Apr 21, 2005)

This is such a great site...it's great that people actually read all this and respond! I did get my water heater to work...piece of cake really...so today's status - EVERYTHING WORKS.

I think the only thing I'm going to change immediately is the lame speakers that came with the trailer. I'm definitely an audiophile and these aren't gonna do it for me. A project for tomorrow!

Another general question, what kind of TVs is everyone putting in that little shelf on the 23RS? I found a nice flat panel LCD that fits perfect, but man...$$$$$. Suggestions?


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

I don't have any. The campground is entertanining enough for me. I don't think I could take a TV.

drifter


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I just have a plain ol 13" AC/DC tv sitting up there on the shelf.
Most of the time we never watch it, but it is nice to get weather reports if storms are brewin.
And yes, I need to swap out the stereo speakers.


----------



## Joe_650 (Jul 21, 2004)

Thinking about swapping my speaker but the wife won't let me right now. As far as a TV I just throw my laptop up there. Great for movies and makes a nice juke box.


----------

